# Soft key mod cm10



## kregstrong (Sep 22, 2011)

Is there anyway to add the siftkey mod from aokp to cm10?? Can't leave cm cause the battery life is way better than aoko but would love to use softkeys

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Trav1sty (May 9, 2012)

kregstrong said:


> Is there anyway to add the siftkey mod from aokp to cm10?? Can't leave cm cause the battery life is way better than aoko but would love to use softkeys
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Been using this and it works great.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1788780%26page%3D20&ei=M3FRUM-OLeioiAK7_IHYDQ&usg=AFQjCNFtfM-iTju6jRfb2Xde01HwmdvOYA&sig2=6p7_GGUm6SNZBnHvcGtUqg


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone know the actual commit for this? Can't seem to find it anywhere


----------

